# Separate Underground Playground Areas



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

First, let me say this place is amazing so I'm not being critical at all of how the boards are, just adding my 2 cents:

Underground Playground Forums

* HME Developers Corner
* Hardware Upgrade Center (primarily for harddrive expansion)
* Tivo Underground Hack Center
* D*Tivo Underground Hack Center

Also, a couple of stickies for these areas would be helpful--just make them pretty general so they don't require frequent updates. (For example, software name, brief description, site to download, thread for questions.)


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks for the thought. Never really been any issue like it is, but that does not mean we could not look to make a change in the future. We will put the suggestion on the table to be looked at.


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

There are a few times where I've thought "hey, I can do that with my D*Tivo" and then after a lot of reading elsewhere realized that it was only for regular Tivos.


----------

